# Question about brushing



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I typically brush Max on top of a freezer in our laundry room that is a good height for me to brush him. This works reasonably well except that he does not enjoy being brushed there and I find that I don't brush him as often as I should because of the inconvenience of taking him in there and setting up the grooming station.

I have started to brush him on the couch in the evening which he likes better and his easier for me. When I brush on the freezer, I mist him with Ice on Ice, brush him with a slicker and comb him out. I am hesitant to use the Ice on Ice on my good couch and certainly not us it where it would end up on a hard surface floor (very slippery).

My question is how bad is it for me to "dry" brush him. I am not looking for a show coat and I think the primary issue is his ears. It is so much more convenient to dry brush as long as I am not doing too much damage to his coat.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't mist my Tpoos coat when brushing them and two of them are in modified show coats. As long as you are not going for a super long fancy show haircut I think it is perfectly fine. Just keep in mind brushing the hair dry will cause breakage, but if you're keeping him in a short trim it shouldn't cause any problems. You can always go back to misting it if you don't like the results dry brushing makes.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What about puppies? Do they need to be misted? I've tried to make brushing Buck, relaxing and he just wants to eat the handles of those CC brushes I got. Should I just haul him up on a table with mat and make it business? He's 10 weeks and was groomed twice. Specman, you're way ahead of me!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, haul him up on a table with a mat and make it business. There is a time for play and a time for no play and he needs to learn the difference. Short sessions, lots of praise and end on a high note with a treat or walk or game of fetch. And oh no, don't let him eat your CC brushes, those things are too costly for that! lol

*Speckman* if the dog is laying down, place an old sheet on a bed and lay him up there and brush him. Or put the sheet on the couch. But I would continue with the freezer. Does he have a non slip mat to stand on? And if all your grooming equipment is kept in one of those totes for cleaning supplies with the mat folded up on top. Set up should be fairly quick. Again, keep it friendly, but it is business, set up, put him up there, brush, brush, brush, praise, finished and walk, game of fetch or treat when done. Plus telling him how beautiful he now looks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

loves thank you for your POV here. I've always thought that groomers being business-like was important to helping the dog (or cat) feel relaxed through that sense of confidence about what is being done.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much, Specman, Loves and Lily! My Scottie loved to be brushed, so this was a surprise. I don't have any sort of grooming station set up. But I will. I didn't think I would need that just to keep him brushed. Apparently so. I haven't gotten very far with the gentle touch! Does anyone?


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I recommend misting before brushing. It isn't really an inconvenience to me, just a quick spray with a detangler/ moisturizing spray. Hair that is damaged by dry brushing will mat up faster if you skip some brushing.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

loves said:


> *Speckman* if the dog is laying down, place an old sheet on a bed and lay him up there and brush him. Or put the sheet on the couch. But I would continue with the freezer. Does he have a non slip mat to stand on? And if all your grooming equipment is kept in one of those totes for cleaning supplies with the mat folded up on top. Set up should be fairly quick. Again, keep it friendly, but it is business, set up, put him up there, brush, brush, brush, praise, finished and walk, game of fetch or treat when done. Plus telling him how beautiful he now looks.


Loves,

Thanks for the advice. I typically use a bath towel on top of the freezer which works pretty well. Most of my grooming supplies are by the freezer but a tote is a very good idea to make everything more mobile.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I bought a cheap shower mat and it was perfect. Used the counter in my laundry room, actually had that Ice mist, and it was a qualified success. It wasn't as thorough as I would like, but it was further than I've gotten before. I'll make it a daily event. I can't deliver a wild child to my sweet groomers. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau does not like having anything sprayed directly on him -- in fact, he makes like a ghost and disappears the minute he sees me coming with a spray bottle in my hand! So now I just spray the Ice-on-Ice onto the comb. Works for us!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

I have been trying 'cowboy magic'.
This is after the bath, dry and blow out with HV dryer.
I just put a dab in my palm and apply all over, making sure ears legs and tail get covered. 
seems to be working nicely.
purchased at our local farm and family. It's a tube and the cowboy magic is thick liquid.
no spraying.
I recommend it.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau does not like having anything sprayed directly on him -- in fact, he makes like a ghost and disappears the minute he sees me coming with a spray bottle in my hand! So now I just spray the Ice-on-Ice onto the comb. Works for us!


Max will tolerate it but he does not like it. He is the same way as Beau with baths. If he sees me setting up in the bathroom, he is gone!!!!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

ROFLMAO about baths and dogs. I can not have a moments peace or time alone until somehow my crew senses that Mom is getting ready to groom somebody. Then they won't come near me, even if I had a steak in my hands I don't think they would. So, one must be smarter than the dog, or enlist in help "Honey, can you call the dog to you?". hehehehe


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Having 2 dogs at a time, I always give good treats ONLY to the dog on the grooming table. So the 2nd dog usually waits nearby for his turn because he wants those treats. I usually keep a dog bed near the grooming table for the "dog in waiting". I have my table in the basement and take both dogs down there and close the door in case either of them is feeling a little reluctant to be groomed today.

Since I can't lift my dogs, I built some steps beside the grooming table that even my senoir dog can use. So they always walk up onto the table themselves. I give them a treat to show them the way.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dry brushing is just fine for a pet coat.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I use Cowboy Magic too, and Santa Fe. They have a variety of detanglers and are really good for coat change and tangles, on horses, the poodles, and me!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I used Cowboy Magic all the time for my horse. The owner/founder of the company boarded his horse at my stable and he tested a lot of product on my horse. I even got to pick the scent for his Cowgirl Magic hand lotion. 

I gotta say though, there is a product by Equyss (sp?) called Survivor. It is just like the Cowboy magic but works better and I LOVE the smell! I used it on my horse and would just smell his mane over and over, lol.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I gotta say though, there is a product by Equyss (sp?) called Survivor. It is just like the Cowboy magic but works better and I LOVE the smell! I used it on my horse and would just smell his mane over and over, lol.


Thats funny... today I tried a fellow groomer's Eqyss survivor detangler gel today on my own hair. Wow was the smell glorious! It made my hair shiny and not so frizzy as well so I think I'll get some for myself. Forget the dog! Lol just kidding I'll buy some for Kennedy too


----------

